# Crypt ID



## Ankawa (May 14, 2008)

Hi people!

I have this Crypto but I don't know its name. Can you say me its name please?

Thank you!



















PD: Sorry for my English!:mrgreen:


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Does it send out plants on long runners or do they congregate at the base of the parent plant?


----------



## Ankawa (May 14, 2008)

They congregate to the base of the parent plant.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Ok, if I had to guess I'd say it was a wendtii plant that had been half starved to death in a big tank with not so bright lighting and that if you feed it well and give it good light it should really take off.


----------



## Ankawa (May 14, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the info!:wink:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think it's possible to be sure here (not yet anyway), but I'd put my money on _C. undulata_.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Not if new plants cluster around the base. Undulata sends out looooooong runners.

I've bought starved wendtii that looked exacly like this; they utterly explode into large plants when fed well.

I wasn't sure what species they were when I bought them. They looked more like sp. x. willissii when I got them.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am guessing it is a small plant of C. walkeri (formerly lutea). Picture is of young walkeri plants, and the leaf shape and coloration appears very similar.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Geez, my walkeri/lutea doesn't look anything like that. Mine came from Oriential...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Here are two other pictures of the same plants when they are larger. They were sold to me as C. lutea. They can get at least 1 foot tall, and they are characterized by more narrow leaves than C. wendtii varieties. It is also my impression that the wendtii varieties often have leaves that are most broad at the base and taper towards the tip.


----------

